# A Spec & A Red



## Justacastaway (Apr 5, 2006)

i am interested in talking with someone who can carve (perhaps using CAD woodworking ?) a spec & a red that would be mounted on a plaque or in a shadow box, and would like to commission someone to ultimately produce the end result once it is discussed, and details are agreed to. i don't have the _exact_ details of what i want, but i do have certain parameters for this project. if you or someone you know might be a resource please let me know. the finished product will go into the top of (surface of) a bar in a private home. interested in discussing the use of exotic woods...
thanks!
Tadpole


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a job for EndTuition... RICHARD...you out there ??? Sounds like a perfect project for your new CAD router setup....:biggrin:


----------



## Justacastaway (Apr 5, 2006)

*contact info*

i forgot to add my contact info. my email address is [email protected]. drop me a note & i'll call you to discuss the idea....thanks!
Tad aka Tadpole


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, lets see that CNC work. Sounds like a starting job.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

show us the finished product when your done.....may have to make more...BTW when i clicked on this thread a virus tired to attack my computer!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

reeltimer said:


> show us the finished product when your done.....may have to make more...BTW when i clicked on this thread a virus tired to attack my computer!


firefox +ad blocker plus addon....will remove that problem


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

bill said:


> firefox +ad blocker plus addon....will remove that problem


Thanks bill Avira caught it and i denyed it....


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'm routing air without any problems ! LOL
Still setting up the software but have the basics working. 
My table is 12 x 12 so I can't cut anything wider than that. If that's going to meet your needs I'd be happy to give it a whirl. We can proto-type on cheap wood (even foam) first.


----------



## Justacastaway (Apr 5, 2006)

*End Tuition, plse call me*

a 12X12 will not be a problem. the area that this will sit in will be a counter (bar) top that will be ~2' X 8' total, that will be recessed & covered by glass. might consider separating the fish with a Texas star? i like the idea of trying this on cheap wood, and then considering other options.....like i mentioned, i have a "rough idea" of what i think i'm looking for. main thing is, i know i want a spec & a red.....
thanks!
Tadpole


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Email sent...

RE


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Not quite sure what your looking for and my stuff is diffinatly not CAD but her is a recent photo of a carving.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

MM 
Every time I see your stuff, I'm blown away. Only someone who lives the salt water life would know to put that very small, but vivid, blue edge on the fins.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Here is the first piece of finished wood off the CNC.
I downloaded this redfish image, there is a matching trout version as well.
I didn't do a very good job of finish sanding and this is scrap pine board. Fish is about 11" long. I'm looking into ways to carve a longer one in sections on my machine, I know it can be done, but don't know how yet. 
More when I have it.


----------



## mark1945 (Jun 1, 2009)

*fish*

Here is 1 of my Red Fish.Done on Carvewright machine.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Nice !

What kind of image files do the carvewright units use ?


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

That is cool. Would love to see the machine that does it.


----------



## mark1945 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Carvewright fish*

It has its own system it uses MPC and STL files you can also use JPEG and carve pictures. You can see some of the projects i have made with it at my web site. www.mmscustomcrafts.com Here is another of my fish.
Mark


----------

